# HOW DO I TUNE UP MY OLD JOHNSON 6HP



## SO*CAL (Nov 24, 2008)

WHAT DO I DO? WHAT KIND OF OIL? AND WHY IS IT STALLING DO I NEED TO CHANGE THE SPARK PLUG


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 25, 2008)

I am going to quit answering these until you give a model number. This is now the third thread I have asked this on, and it is a rather important piece of information. The oil ratio is different with different years. There are different things to look out for when tuning motors of different years etc.


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 25, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I am going to quit answering these until you give a model number. This is now the third thread I have asked this on, and it is a rather important piece of information. The oil ratio is different with different years. There are different things to look out for when tuning motors of different years etc.



Good reply BassBoy

So*Cal - just asking random questions over and over does not help you, me or anyone on this forum


You asked the same thing here: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5841

And again here: https://tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=5847

Each time BassBoy explained that you need to provide a model number to get good info for your engine. Each time you failed to respond.
*
What gives?*


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 25, 2008)

whatapiece.........


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Nov 25, 2008)

when that happens to mine i just load'r up with some hi - octane from the air port :---) :mrgreen:


----------



## RAPALA (Nov 25, 2008)

Johnson 2-cycle oil get it at Wal-mart.

Mix your oil 50:1

Sound like carb. half stopped up why you are at wal-mart get you some Seafoam gas treatment put it in you gas DO NOT I REPEAT DO NOT USE IT FOR 2-CYCLE OIL put it in youR gas & and then put in the 2-cycle oil

on the back of the bottle of your 2-cycle oil it will tell you how to mix your oil & gas.

One more thing they tell me if your motor was made before Unleaded gas was made you will have to add lead subitute it comes in a bottle how to mix it i do not know. 

HOPE THIS HELPS


----------



## Captain Ahab (Nov 25, 2008)

bassboy1 said:


> I am going to quit answering these until you give a model number. This is now the third thread I have asked this on, and it is a rather important piece of information. *The oil ratio is different with different years.* There are different things to look out for when tuning motors of different years etc.


----------



## SO*CAL (Nov 25, 2008)

model number is 9823 D THANKS SORRY I TOOK SO LONG #-o :?


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 25, 2008)

May want to double check those numbers. 9823 is for a 1968 Evinrude 9.5 horse. 

Is the general shape of the motor more like the first picture of the first link, or the first of the second link?
https://images.google.com/imgres?im...channel=s&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&sa=G
https://www.duckhuntingchat.com/viewtopic.php?p=586195
Better yet, do you have a way of posting a picture, or at the very least, verifying the model number?


----------



## SO*CAL (Nov 25, 2008)

looks like the second link bass boy


----------



## bassboy1 (Nov 26, 2008)

In that case, check that model number again. My sources have never yet been wrong on motor years, and I know LOTS of people using the same source, so an error would have been fixed by now.


----------

